# would plus size tire fit?



## razorrazor (Feb 4, 2017)

Im thinking of buying a new bike.. it only has Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2.35, TrailStar. But i would like to fit plus size tires but i have no idea if it would fit. This is the rim... Can anyone by this info tell me if plus size tire would fit?


Rims: CUBE EX25, 32H, Disc, Tubeless Ready; front hub: Nabe Shimano XT HB-M8010, Centerlock, QR15; rear hub: Shimano XT FH-M8000, X12, Boost


What am i supposed to look for to know what tire size that fit?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

most bike manufacturers should tell you, at least vaguely, what will fit. The tires that come equipped on the bike will give you an idea. There's usually a little bit of wiggle room larger than what's equipped, but not a lot. and that fitment is less determined by the rim, and moreso by the frame. But with that said, a given rim width is usually best suited to certain sized tires. there are handling consequences to going outside those ranges, even if the tire might technically "fit".

Plus tires are generally considered to be in the 2.8-3.25" range, and they do best when fitted to rims in the 40-45mm range. The narrower the tire, the narrower the rim you'll generally want. This is why fatbike rims are 65mm wide and wider, with 65-80mm rims better for 4" tires, and 85mm and wider better for 5" class tires. Tires in the 2.3-2.6" range will do best in the 30-35mm rim width range, generally speaking.

You can go outside those ranges, like I said, but expect some negative handling effects to appear. For example, running a wider tire on a narrower rim will generally force you to run slightly higher pressures to avoid tire squirm (rim width does not adequately support tire casing, so the casing flops around) which sorta defeats at least part of the purpose of running wider tires. If you run a narrower tire on a wider rim, expect the tire's profile to be more squared, rather than rounded. This may be desirable under some conditions (like maybe loose/soft sand and snow) where you want max tread in contact with the ground at slow speeds for traction/flotation, but it creates problems for high speed cornering (exaggerates the edge of the tread, so when you lean the bike at speed, there's a sharp and unpredictable loss of traction).

BITD before wider rims were common, I ran a 2.4 on 19mm inner rims and I had do bump up my pressures to avoid tire squirm. I got some of the benefits of the wider tires, but not all of them. My wife's on 2.35" tires with 29mm inner width rims and the handling is quite different from what I had on my old setup. My bike is currently a fatbike with 4" tires on 26x65mm rims.

On many bikes nowadays, you can often run wider tires if you size down on the rim diameter. So if the bike is a 29er, you may well be able to fit a 27.4x2.8 on say a 40mm rim at least. Some bikes are now designed around this concept and can fit wider tires. For a 27.5 bike, you may be able to fit a 26+ wheelset. Yes, it requires a new wheelset to do this. And you'll want to take a LOT of measurements before you commit to a new wheelset and tire setup. The opposite is also usually true. So a fatbike with a 26x4" tire setup can run a 27.5x3" setup or a 29x2.4" tire/wheel setup. A fatbike with a 26x5" tire setup can usually also run a 27.5x4" setup or a 29x3" setup.

Another possibility is the newer 2.6" tires on the market. They're made to fit wider, but non-plus rims (say 30-35mm wide), and non-plus bikes. They may also be an option for folks with plus bikes with narrower plus rims that want a lighter setup. Of course fitment on these will depend on the bike and wheel setup you have, and you'll need to measure measure measure before committing.

Yeah, so the answer to your question is probably a lot more complicated than you were looking for. But that's just how it works.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

How about a link to the bike specs?


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Just about any boost 29er bike can run 27.5+ 2.8 tire with many being able to fit 3.0. If you are expecting to use your current wheelset then it is extremely unlikely even at 2.8, plus your rim needs at least 35mm internal width and theres no way stock non-boost wheels would be 35mm. 

If the bike supported + sized tires at its current wheel size then it would advertise it as such. If it doesnt mention it then it doesnt support it without going down a wheel size.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

i would post that Q here
Wheels and Tires - Mtbr.com


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Down here we stick to:
2.2-2.4 wide tires on rims of 25-30 mm Inside rim wall to wall width..
2.5-3.0 wide tires on rims of 35-40 mm ID width.
3.0-3.25 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,40-45 ID
Above that Is fat tires and most of us found that they are just too heavy and too much tire for our trails, they have faded away....


----------

